# premium cork/ pit fillers



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Johnmyjohn and I were discussing pit fillers the other day and concluded that none that we've used hold up over time. I told him I try to buy the best cork and avoid the fillers...it gets frustrating to end up w/ grips like these, when you think you're using good stuff...granted I've already cherry picked the cherry picked out of this box. What's new in pit fillers? I'm almost ready to go to all burl!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought a box of that cork right after I started building. All I can say is cherry picked my @&$. I had cherry pick again. The pics on the website looked better than the majority of what was in the box. I don't mind paying top dollar for the best, if that's what I am getting. Jerry, I actually cut a disc out of an almost finished grip and glued in another one because of an unseen canyon. I love the look of good cork, but EVA is more consistent.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I always knew that you were in the pits (lol). I remember when pits in your rod handle were a sign of "machoism". The more pits meant more days one had spent doing the stingray shuffle. Personally, I can't spend three dollars for a cork ring. I am getting to like the eva grips that Lance sells. It doesn't mean that I would not prefer a good cork grip but now that I am retired and on an unfixed income I can't afford them. Why do they call it a fixed income anyway?


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Time for the switch to EVA.............


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Corkforus.com.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

JuanC said:


> Corkforus.com.


X2


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I buy as good cork as I can but I don't get bent out of shape if it isn't perfect. I don't mind a few pits, it is part of what makes cork light.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JuanC said:


> Corkforus.com.


So, do ya'll order straight from them? I've met the guys and seen their stuff, but they weren't selling direct. At that time, they were selling thru Bingham and someone else, but I don't see "top flor" available from Bingham anymore.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I got some good stuff last year and I thought it was them. I'll check to see who it was tomorrow.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll be keeping up with this post. Amazing what can be charged for tree bark.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think we should boycott all the wine vintners until they all go with synthetic corks........OMG, what am I saying???...delete...delete....lol. The last good batch of cork I got was through a group buy with Kyle.(CoastalBent) I'm not sure where it came from but maybe he'll chime in. It was some really good stuff. I also bought some surplus cork grips when I went to a St.Croix gathering that were excellent for production grade cork grips. They had a "garage sale" for the attendees that was great.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

If your not sealing or applying some sort of finish to the grips, then filler is a waste of time...


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

d4rdbuilder said:


> If your not sealing or applying some sort of finish to the grips, then filler is a waste of time...


I agree, it's going to come out eventually. And another note, I have actually picked up individual cork rings that were already filled. Seriously? Thats a slap in the face. If you want decent cork, you better look before you throw it in the basket.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Cork is reelly a thing of the past anyway!


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

QTRODS said:


> Cork is reelly a thing of the past anyway!


It maybe Q but if the customer wants it there's not much you can do. I make about half cork and half foam, people take the foam but prefer traditional cork. I prefer cork but then I have been told I live in the past, I like it better when they say I'm more retro.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

QTRODS said:


> Cork is reelly a thing of the past anyway!


Thanks for the thoughtful insight!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Cork grips on fishing rods will not go away. Most major high end fly rod manufacturers like Sage, Thomas and Thomas and others will never forego cork for foam.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

johnmyjohn said:


> It maybe Q but if the customer wants it there's not much you can do. I make about half cork and half foam, people take the foam but prefer traditional cork. I prefer cork but then I have been told I live in the past, I like it better when they say I'm more retro.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey I'm with u on that I love cork, this happens every ten years are so with this commodity it's resources get limited. U know what I found out the hard way is that hypolon rubber will float the rod up off the bottom. My dog kicked one of my rods over board and I watched it go down little while latter my friend said there's your rod it had floated back up. I tell all my customer this store. No cork handle rod has ever floated back up. I was in ftu yesterday piece of floral cost close to three dollars. Why I stated what I did in the past the cork would come down and I do not see that happening, it just keeps going up.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I went ahead and ordered some "top flor" from www.cork4us , and with shipping from Portugal, it comes out to $2.00/ring of 1 1/4" X 1/2" X 1/4" bore. I'll report back after I've turned some down.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

Goags said:


> I went ahead and ordered some "top flor" from www.cork4us , and with shipping from Portugal, it comes out to $2.00/ring of 1 1/4" X 1/2" X 1/4" bore. I'll report back after I've turned some down.


U asked for a formula for cork fill. This my not be your cup of tea, this was an article in rod crafters.. U take grind some cork into fine powder the finer the the better. Then u mix 3min epoxy then mix the cork and make a paste. It works but it a little hard to hand sand.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Just to follow up, got the "top flor" from cork4us.com and turned a set of grips...much better than the other place, no deep pits and the final price was 2.12/ring delivered, ordering 50. Thanks for mentioning them!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking good Jerry.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks nice. Quality work.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

:biggrin:Goags...you know the best cork goes to the wine industry.:biggrin:


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

And to follow up, your grips are works of art. Not to be overshadowed by your weaves.


----------

